# help rew in testing



## yaniv909s (Aug 17, 2016)

hey guys i need help 
i download the room eq wizard 5 to analyze my room and get problem with my chek 
i checked all youtube guid and it dosnt look like them 
the soundcard cal is phlat dont see any curves in 0-20k

i have ecm 8000 

rme hdsp 9632 interface 

and mixer behringer xenyx1202 for the preamp for the mic adjust to 0 db 

what i need to do to get good chek for all the frequency how i connect evrthing? ecm8000->input 1 mixer-> output L-R? -> input rme L-R? 
what should be in spl meter?

what i need to change in preferences?
what the graph limit?
have guid for this ?

plzz helpppp :help::help::help::help::help::help::help::help:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

REW Cabling and Connection Basics

REW Help Files

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

